# Epson print profile for Canon printer



## rclanger (Apr 11, 2014)

My printer is a Canon Pro-100. Have been using Canon Plus Glossy II with good success using Color Managed by Printer.

Needing a specific size I purchased Epson Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy. Of course there is no profile for this vendor. There is only Canon and HP profiles but I am letting the printer manage the color with excellent results.

I don't want to waste paper experimenting, wouldn't know where to start. Plus I do not want to waste the money either.

Any suggestions?

Bob


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 11, 2014)

rclanger said:


> My printer is a Canon Pro-100. Have been using Canon Plus Glossy II with good success using Color Managed by Printer.
> 
> Needing a specific size I purchased Epson Ultra Premium Photo Paper Glossy. Of course there is no profile for this vendor. There is only Canon and HP profiles but I am letting the printer manage the color with excellent results.
> 
> ...



You say you are letting the printer manage the colour with excellent results. Are you referring to working with the Canon Paper and also the Epson Paper?


----------



## rclanger (Apr 11, 2014)

Canon paper. I have not opened the Epson package.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 12, 2014)

Unless you can get confirmation from someone who has used Epson paper successfully on a Canon printer I would keep the package that way. There are lots of other third party producers of "Professional Photo Paper" with appropriate profiles to choose from.


----------



## JimHess43 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's interesting that you chose to purchase Epson paper. I have the Pixma Pro-100, and I have used Canon, Red River and Staples paper. The Staples paper is their Matte photo paper. There are no profiles for that paper, so I have chosen to use one of my Red River profiles for their Matte paper. The result is very good. Using a different profile isn't going to do anything to the printer. My suggestion would be to pick a Canon profile that is close to the same type paper and do a print test. Unfortunately, it's the only way you're going to know how well it will match. If you installed the Print Studio Pro plug-in you might consider using the Pro mode and not worry about choosing the profile. All you would have to do is choose the paper type (glossy, luster, or Matte) and then let the printer do the rest of the work. I have done that with the Staples Matte paper and have gotten excellent results.

Of course, the most reliable way to get good prints that match well is to use profiles. So it would seem logical to purchase paper for which profiles are available. The alternative would be to have a calibration device that provides the capability for you to profile your own paper. The good ones cost several hundred dollars, and you would have to be the one to decide if that is worth your money. It's probably cheaper to run a couple of test prints. I just finished replacing my first set of cartridges, and a good portion of that first set was devoted to trying different papers and different settings in order to better understand what to expect from the printer.

I would highly recommend that you look at Red River paper. They have their own website, of course. They have all different types and sizes of paper. The quality is excellent. And they have profiles for the Pixma Pro-100 for every one their papers. The profiles are free, simple to download and install.


----------

